# Odds & Sods Roast



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Bellabarista always supply slightly more than 1Kg in each bag of green beans. Over the past year I've collected the surplus until earlier this week when it had reached about 250g, enough to roast. Drinking it this evening - wow. Really well worth saving those beans. A completely random blend, but utterly brilliant. I'm not qualified or able to give a decription, but definately the most enjoyable coffee this year.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cool! A bonus roast of random blend, like it! Glad you're enjoying it, shame it's unrepeatable! But then who knows what you'll get next time round? Could also be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

NickR said:


> Bellabarista always supply slightly more than 1Kg in each bag of green beans. Over the past year I've collected the surplus until earlier this week when it had reached about 250g, enough to roast. Drinking it this evening - wow. Really well worth saving those beans. A completely random blend, but utterly brilliant. I'm not qualified or able to give a decription, but definately the most enjoyable coffee this year.


Nick...your frugality in this regard is truly amazing


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Its made me re think blending. The complexity is really refreshingly different. I may try blends of the same bean roasted to different degrees.


----------

